# Phone keylogger questions



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I have been thinking about using a keylogger on my H's phone. It's a bit of a departure for me because before I found out about his EA, I was very black-and-white about the fact that you either trust someone or you don't, and basically spying on someone meant things were too broken to fix.

And now, I don't believe things are as simple as that, shame I had to find out the hard way 

I am working hard to rebuild trust but I keep finding little questionable things. Things that could be nothing, but could be something. He has an explanation for all of these things. Some of the explanations are tenuous at best, but I *want* to believe him. However, my instinct is telling me still that something is off. I have a gut feeling that I can't shake, that he hasn't told me something. I can't explain the how, or the why, apart from noticing his body language when he was talking last night, but I feel something isn't right.

So what I want to ask is the following:

1. I have been looking at phone keyloggers. Can anyone clarify, do any of them track the internet browsing history and could I see records of chats on sites such as facebook?

2. Has anyone used a keylogger through being suspicious and actually found nothing was amiss? I've read a lot about people finding damning evidence but I was wondering if anyone didn't find anything?


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

If you pop over to the marriagebuilders.com site under forums there is a section that discusses spyware. I understand you can track calls and text messages and dependant on the software you should be able to see his web activity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

Mobile Spy... You buy the software online, download the link from his phone, it will log everything you mentioned above all in stealth mode. 49 bucks well spent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

13th_floor, I actually picked that one after doing a bit of research. 

The only trouble I am having now is working out how to get hold of my husband's phone for long enough to download it! He lets me look at it if I ask, but me sat at the computer following the instructions would I think arouse some suspicion!

I'm hoping tomemorise as much as I can of the instructions, secrete the laptop in a lockable room then absent-mindedly wander off whilst browsing his phone and whizz through the setup.

Though if anyone has any good ideas about how to distract him so I can get this thing on his phone I'd be interested to hear them!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I understood it works on smartphones. So if you don't have that not sure if it would work. Then again it might work on all phones.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

walkingwounded said:


> 13th_floor, I actually picked that one after doing a bit of research.
> 
> The only trouble I am having now is working out how to get hold of my husband's phone for long enough to download it! He lets me look at it if I ask, but me sat at the computer following the instructions would I think arouse some suspicion!
> 
> ...


Does he keep it locked? If not, get up while he's sleeping in the middle of the night and go to the bathroom!


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I thought about doing that last night JustAGirl. The problem is we both tend to stir when the other gets up, like to go to the bathroom. Plus he keeps his phone on charge on the nightstand next to him and I'm too worried he'd wake when I went to get it.

No, I think theway is to somehow get hold of it when he's otherwise distracted and duck out for a few minutes. Just not sure whether to do it under the guise of "can I look at your phone" or sneak it off. I will think about it! I don't want to do anything out of the ordinary to draw attention to wanting his phone you see.


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Do it while he's taking a shower.

I question the legality of this though. Be very careful. I know there was a recent case where a husband was criminally charged for reading his wife's emails without her consent or knowledge.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Who pays for the phone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

He pays for it. It's all his, his is one where he pays every month on his own bill.

I tried to do it last night, but he takes it nearly everywhere with him. I persuaded him to take a shower before bed, hoping he'd leave it out, he did, but then came back out when he realised he'd left it. I'm even more bothered now I've realised just how much browsing he does on his phone now even at home when he could just as easily use the laptop.

I have been poring over the installation page for the keylogger I bought, and pretty much have it memorised, and the key things jotted down and stashed away. I'm fairly sure now that with 5 mins alone with the phone I could whizz through installing it. I just need to get hold of it! I'm going to have to do it when I ask to look through his phone again.


----------



## marrid4life (May 31, 2011)

walkingwounded said:


> He pays for it. It's all his, his is one where he pays every month on his own bill.
> 
> I tried to do it last night, but he takes it nearly everywhere with him. I persuaded him to take a shower before bed, hoping he'd leave it out, he did, but then came back out when he realised he'd left it. I'm even more bothered now I've realised just how much browsing he does on his phone now even at home when he could just as easily use the laptop.
> 
> I have been poring over the installation page for the keylogger I bought, and pretty much have it memorised, and the key things jotted down and stashed away. I'm fairly sure now that with 5 mins alone with the phone I could whizz through installing it. I just need to get hold of it! I'm going to have to do it when I ask to look through his phone again.


I hate to say it, kinda of went thru the same thing with my current still untrusted wife. If he is taking his phone with him to shower then I would almost bet my measly paycheck he is doing something fishy. 

I regret when i still had some trust in my wife she didnt lock the phone i could have installed that software on her iphone like in 60 secs but now its locked and i cannot install that.


----------



## marrid4life (May 31, 2011)

Maybe if you did the same, like lock your phone and take it with you everywhere and browse alot on it. He might be quizzled and start thinking about what's going on with you and mistakes along the way.


----------



## tristar (Jun 14, 2011)

"Some of the explanations are tenuous at best, but I *want* to believe him. However, my instinct is telling me still that something is off." I'd say trust is one thing, but truth is another thing. You can have a look at this  iphone keylogger . I don't know if it meet your requirements. You can have a try if it provides free trail. Hope it can help you!


----------



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

tristar said:


> "Some of the explanations are tenuous at best, but I *want* to believe him. However, my instinct is telling me still that something is off." I'd say trust is one thing, but truth is another thing. You can have a look at this  iphone keylogger . I don't know if it meet your requirements. You can have a try if it provides free trail. Hope it can help you!


My experience had been that iPhones are incredibly difficult. You have to "jailbreak" 
The iPhone first. Apple has gone to incredible lengths to make this beyond
Difficult. I was able to do fairly easily on the old iPhone software. I have had no
success once the spouse updated software just simply because iTunes
suggested it when prompted while downloading songs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

sometimes I take my phone into the bathroom . I think I have a telephone addiction . I'm not up to anything fishy . my phone has a password but my family knows the password except for my business email account .

just ask for the phone and to give you the password and let you examine it so you can prove to yourself that nothing is going on and that you are just paranoid. If you put it that way it might make him more compliant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Too bad you don't know any judges. You could get a warrant and have the phone cloned and split every call in and out and every SMS off to another terminal.

expressjones, you can't update the firmware of a jailbreak iPhone. iTunes push update will crash if even starts at all. Newer versions of iOS haven't been broken yet and frankly you're running a good risk of bricking it. 

By the by in several states you're committing a felony by bugging a person's phone like that w/o a warrant. YMMV.


----------

